# Sundance's Dumbbell Retrieve - Training



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We really have had some enjoyable and fun training sessions lately. I couldn't be happier with some of the progress we are making so far.

I've got to brag a little about how well my DH & Sundance are doing. DH is a first time handler and he & Sundance are a perfect fit for each other. Sundance acts as if it's all second nature to him. He picks up on the obedience very fast with little effort on my DH's part. They recently started working on the dumbbell retrieve and it is amazing how fast Sundance is picking it up. 

This is from the past Saturday, after about 6 sessions;


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good boy. Doug sure is doing a great job with him and how easy these guys are to train really helps.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Looks really good, Vin.. Your hubby is doing an excellent job with him!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He makes it look so easy!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thank you! 

LOL. They do make it look easy don’t they? 

For these 2, once they understand what is being asked, it is easy for them. I’m really not sure how to explain it but this dog has a natural thing for obedience work. I’m not trying to take away the importance of good training. We do have a good TD who coaches us which I think is also a huge plus or we would be pretty lost. So it’s 3 things, a good dog, a good teacher and a willingness to learn. All very important IMO.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

Awesome ! Makes me feel like training right now ( but I wont it is almost 10:00 pm ; ) ). It is wonderful that you have such an intelligent and willing dog to train with. Congrats to you and the dh.


----------

